# Marimo and Velvet?



## GoodGuyKhan (Feb 13, 2014)

I was wondering if there was any danger in keeping a Marimo ball in a tank with a betta potentially ill with velvet? If not would it be okay to transfer the ball into another tank until any illness has been cared for? Thanks in advance and apologies if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

I would take the marimo out and give it a good cleaning every other day and treat mr.marimo separately (keeping it in a glass if it fits) until your fishis all healthy. (2-3 weeks) The marimo itself won't get sick but the velvet could live in the marimo for a little bit.


----------



## GoodGuyKhan (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks . So I'm assuming and Velvet within the Marimo will just die out.?


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

It should without a host, and the velvet can do photosynthesis so don't give more light than the marimo needs (my marimo is named zorro) if velvet has a lifespan of 14-15 days then...


----------

